# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Тепловизор - АРЕНДА.

## holodno.by

*Аренда тепловизора, прокат тепловизора* осуществляется только с сопровождением специалиста. Тепловизор в аренду с оператором.

*Тепловизор прошел поверку в Белорусском Государственном Институте Метрологии. На основании результатов поверки тепловизор признан годным и допускается к применению.Показания прибора точны.
Специалист, осуществляющий обследования, опытный и имеет сертификат компетентности.

*БЕЗ ВЫХОДНЫХ с 06.00 до 23.00
+375 29 *641-24-68* velcom
+375 29 *500-24-68* мтс



подробнее тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Снимки тут -  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

